# foster to adopt - how does it work transitioning to adoption leave?



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Quick question. We've been asked to consider foster to adopt as an option for our son's birth sibling. I'm recently back at work following adoption leave. I've been told I may be able to negotiate a career break to foster. However, we would then (hopefully) get the placement order and need to move to adoption leave. Would I be able to get this (and the pay!) if I had previously been off work on a career break? Anyone have any experience of this? My HR aren't being very helpful. I work for the NHS.


----------



## Thepinklady (Apr 16, 2014)

If you are doing foster to adopt you can now claim adoption leave from point of placement. This changed from April 2015. You simply apply for your leave in the same way as you do adoption leave. You will need a letter from your agency stating you have been placed/matched with the little one with a view to adoption. My dh is currently on adoption leave from point of placement with our little one who is a concurrent placement.


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Thank pink lady. Bit confused. Do you mean can or cannot (first sentence)?


----------



## Thepinklady (Apr 16, 2014)

Oaps sorry, I meant you can!! Trying to find a link about it. Will post when I find it!


----------



## Thepinklady (Apr 16, 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/419080/bis-15-259-changes-to-adoption-leave-and-pay-from-5-april-2015-technical-guidance-for-employers.pdf

Hope this helps


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Perfect. Thanks so much x


----------



## zigzagbetty (Jan 15, 2017)

We have just started a fta placement (3 nights in!) and i got normal adoption leave from work, the only problem i had was they wanted a matching certificate which you dont get until the adoption but our sw emailed them and sorted it. Plus we only gave 7 days notice so had to push my hr to move it through! Saying this, i havent had my first pay yet so am just hoping it has worked!!


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

We got a matching certificate for foster to adopt? Then got another one when it was adoption


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes i too am currently F2A and my adoption pay started from placement, i gave my boss a copy of our approval letter, and an email from our SW stating when placement started, and it was fine, ive been paid no problems, i have been told though that they are going to be issuing matching certs for F2A placements, but unsure when this will start? i guess each LA is different. xx


----------

